# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Stopping eye movements?

## AlexanderZero

Last night I attempted a WILD and feel as though I got further than any previous attempts, but there was one thing which was very distracting and keeping me awake: my eyes.

Whenever I have my eyes closed I can't stop them from constantly moving around, and focusing and refocusing. Also, my eyelids will twitch very erratically. I can't figure out any way to keep my eyes from doing this.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## jarrhead

Whenever you focus on something, it becomes an issue with WILDs

----------


## Freda

Youre combining it with a WBTB, right? Then your eyes are already pretty relaxed. I had that problem too, but i didnt give it any attention, and i was still able to reach SP(or atleast the intro before freaking out).

----------


## BobbyLance

I suggest you WBTB(waking up after 4-6 hours of sleep) first before attempting to WILD. WBTB(short for Wake back to bed) makes WILDing much easier because your body's already relaxed and well rested(I bet your eyes are not even "moving" anymore after wbtb). I suggest you set your phone to ring maybe 4-6 hours after the time you started sleeping. Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## Zenithar66

what you could do is make it much less intrusive and more natural by picturing somthing that would force you too move your eyes at such a pace, imagine you are watching a a merry go round(stupid example) or somthgin in movement like a bird but dont get too attached to the image just abstractly view it without looking for detail!

----------


## ninja9578

Eye movement is involuntary and does not affect your WILD attempt.  Trying to keep them still will affect your WILD attempt though.  You need to completely relax and let your subconscious take over.  Trying to keep your eyes still is a conscious command to your body.  If you are still giving your body commands, you will not get to sleep.

----------


## AlexanderZero

Thanks everyone. I've just started completely ignoring my eyes. Now I usually don't even realize they're moving and it doesn't seem like a problem any more. Still working on that first successful WILD.

----------


## Mancon

> Thanks everyone. I've just started completely ignoring my eyes. Now I usually don't even realize they're moving and it doesn't seem like a problem any more. Still working on that first successful WILD.



Good luck!  :smiley:

----------

